# converting 616 to 120



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2008)

Article on that here

kodak classics - mischa koning

Lot's of good info on old Kodaks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent site! Thanks.


----------

